# Business opportunities created by election



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Some of you are going to think this is a tongue-in-cheek poke at the USA and the election of Trump, but it's a serious post.

The US election has the potential to kick start a reverse brain drain. It's feasible that we could move skilled labour, and even move headquarters of companies, into Canada. I sincerely hope that the Canadian government identifies this opportunity and helps it along.

Living here in the US, it's clear to me that many US citizens (esp. well educated ones, like in high-tech) are taking a serious look at moving to Canada. On election night, I received text messages from 2 ex coworkers. The next day, I received a text message from another colleague. These are three highly skilled, Masters and PhD-educated technical experts who contacted me with some variation of: "do you know of any work opportunities in Canada".

I want to be careful what I say here, because my US employer may be aware of my username on this forum. I used to run my own business in Canada but it was a small operation. *There are probably thousands of Canadian entrepreneurs like myself who could, by partnering with highly skilled US labour, set up shop north of the border.* We're talking here about the potential to bring domain experts that Canada has never been able to retain, let alone _attract into_ the country.

I am perfectly happy at my current US job, but I can't help but think about the possibilities here. Some people on the forum don't understand this, but many Americans are not just upset by Trump's win. *They are afraid for themselves* (liberty & quality of life) remaining in the US under Trump's rule. The prospect of coming into Canada, a country that openly welcomes queer people and immigrants, and that celebrates cultural diversity, is extremely attractive to many Americans. I include highly educated women in this group of people who can likely find a better life in Canada.

What do you think? Can Canada do this; attract American business & talent, and grow our industries by leveraging the political climate? You may want to listen to the start of this CBC podcast on the same topic:
http://podcast.cbc.ca/mp3/podcasts/asithappens_20161115_55050.mp3

In case my employer sees this post: there are not any current employees among the people I've been in contact with. Only ex employees and my colleagues who work elsewhere.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Canada needs to close its boarders when there are several million illegal immigrants with criminal records that will be deported out of the US. Even if they are not deported talk of it will scare them into Canada. 

Trump wants to get rid of a lot of regulation that is making it hard for companies to run which will make it easier for people to be independent. Without getting the social programs Hillary wanted the dependent will see the Canadian free carrot wanting to move here.

See a lot of crybaby protestors in US don't really think its good for our country to have them move here when they act the way they do when they cant get their own way. Move from US just because they do not like president that is just crazy.

Maybe I should follow their lead.
I do not like Trudeau so I behave like a spoiled child & move to the US. Then several years latter the US elects a president I don't like & I come crying back home to Canada


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Canada needs to close its boarders when there are several million illegal immigrants with criminal records that will be deported out of the US.


 Very true! Trump can play Castro....remember Scarface?!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not talking about undocumented US workers or anyone with a criminal record. I mean US citizens with advanced skills, including those who own and create businesses, and who got their degrees from top US universities.

Top American business talent. Do you think we can benefit from bringing them into Canada? And could this be an opportunity to do this?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

What do you mean when you say bring them here? Temporary visas? Permanent residence? Immigration, what?

If they're upset about Trump, just wait until they have to deal with the bureaucratic nightmare that is the Canadian immigration system.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> just wait until they have to deal with the bureaucratic nightmare that is the Canadian immigration system.


 :semi-twins:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd suggest temporary to start with. It's not hard for people like this. They qualify for TN work status under NAFTA, which is visa-less (about $50). They are easy to get for US citizens with qualifying degrees and job offers, and there is minimal paperwork. The TN is easy to wrangle, even for a small company. All you really need is a proper job offer and documentation that proves your degree and qualifications.

With a TN, an American can work in Canada for up to 3 years before renewing TN.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Like James says, it is very easy to bring qualified US citizens into Canada. Takes a letter and a job, that is all. 

Trump has been attacking high tech companies, this could be a real opening.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

James, if you're talking strictly IT I can't see that happening. Offices have become virtualized now so there's no need to hire local people. Staffing positions are filled using Freelancer, Upwork, Guru and the like.
For software development, there is no need to open a big brick-and-mortar office and recruit local bodies.

On Upwork I've seen quite a few development postings from the Kitchener/Waterloo area. 

RIM/Blackberry was an anomaly because they produced a physical piece of very unique hardware. But manufacturing is done offshore now.

Will Waterloo mushroom into another silicon valley because of disdain for Trump? Can't see it happening.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> I'd suggest temporary to start with. It's not hard for people like this. They qualify for TN work status under NAFTA ...
> With a TN, an American can work in Canada for up to 3 years before renewing TN.


Isn't Trump cancelling NAFTA, which would include the TN visas?




mordko said:


> Like James says, it is very easy to bring qualified US citizens into Canada. Takes a letter and a job, that is all.


Too bad the US consultants hired for a week that were turned back at the Canadian border didn't bother to go the TN route.
They did have a letter and the temporary job but that didn't help at the Canadian border.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

dotnet_nerd said:


> James, if you're talking strictly IT I can't see that happening. Offices have become virtualized now so there's no need to hire local people. Staffing positions are filled using Freelancer, Upwork, Guru and the like.
> For software development, there is no need to open a big brick-and-mortar office and recruit local bodies.
> 
> On Upwork I've seen quite a few development postings from the Kitchener/Waterloo area.
> ...


 ... +1 ... just look at gibor's ER.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's true that Trump has made threats about NAFTA, but I think it takes a long time to re-negotiate or cancel a trade agreement of that magnitude. I'm not concerned about the NAFTA professional work status (TN) disappearing any time too soon.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Top American business talent. Do you think we can benefit from bringing them into Canada? And could this be an opportunity to do this?


No talent will come from US to Canada. Forget about it. Only poor, unemployed, illegals etc may come.
You by yourself ... born and grew up and studied in Ontario, you have family here, friends, networking and .... you couldn't find good job and moved to US even though you are US-hater!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> It's true that Trump has made threats about NAFTA, but I think it takes a long time to re-negotiate or cancel a trade agreement of that magnitude. I'm not concerned about the NAFTA professional work status (TN) disappearing any time too soon.


Negotiation likely will take a long time.

Withdrawal, OTOH seems to be really easy when one reviews the exit article for NAFTA and it's predecessor.



> *Article 2205: Withdrawal*
> A Party may withdraw from this Agreement six months after it provides written notice of withdrawal to the other Parties. If a Party withdraws, the Agreement shall remain in force for the remaining Parties.


Written notice to Canada and Mexico then gone in six months does not sound difficult or time consuming to me for a Trump administration.


Cheers


*PS*

It seems like child's play to exit versus the EU exit terms.


*PPS*

Aren't you working in the US on a TN visa?

If so, beyond getting a green card - do you or your employer know what would have to arranged in the six months cancellation period - should the Trump administration send the written notice to withdraw from NAFTA?

I am hoping there is lots of notice should withdrawal happen but it seems prudent to be prepared, n'est pas?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> Aren't you working in the US on a TN visa?
> 
> If so, beyond getting a green card - do you or your employer know what would have to arranged in the six months cancellation period - should the Trump administration send the written notice to withdraw from NAFTA?


Yes I'm also using a TN status (no visa is required for Canadian citizens). I'll figure something out if NAFTA disappears. Our office even has remote workers in Europe so being domiciled in Canada is not a show-stopper. I think the most likely scenario is that TN remains in some shape and form, and that I can legally be in the USA for many years on my current status.

Even if I lose my US job, no big deal. I would go back to running my own business as I was largely self-sufficient even before this job.

But I really don't think they can repeal NAFTA that easily. Do you realize how much the USA exports to Canada? How many states are completely dependent on high levels of trade with Canada? If Trump wants to plunge many states into deep depression, sure, he can repeal NAFTA.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Yes I'm also using a TN status (no visa is required for Canadian citizens). I'll figure something out if NAFTA disappears ...
> I think the most likely scenario is that TN remains in some shape and form, and that I can legally be in the USA for many years on my current status ...


Good to hear about the remote access but I am less confident about the TN visa remaining.

It came in with NAFTA where it was a huge improvement over people I know who had a job in the US but had to wait five years for the US company to get the green card. 

Add to that, in the "good old days" when NAFTA was largely unknown to US citizens, my US colleagues harassed us five Canadians (out of something like fifty people) weekly or more for taking American jobs. I have no way of measuring what the current mood is but given it was a sore point when jobs were significantly better - I have difficulty seeing the US gov't selling that they've withdrawn from NAFTA to improve US jobs but left the TN visa intact to have Canadians continue to take US jobs relatively easily.




james4beach said:


> ... But I really don't think they can repeal NAFTA that easily.


So what's the hidden restrictions to slow it down?

The text for the article seems clear, with a set time line and is similar to giving one's notice to a landlord that one is leaving.




james4beach said:


> ... Do you realize how much the USA exports to Canada?
> How many states are completely dependent on high levels of trade with Canada? If Trump wants to plunge many states into deep depression, sure, he can repeal NAFTA.


I do ... but more Americans that I would have thought that I have talked to have no idea. 

One in particular was telling me how Mexico and Greenland were the closest neighbours to the US! (And before you ask, no he was not joking.)
Just like my sister thought the old story about Americans with skies on their car asking where the snow was in July was an old wives tale ... until it happened to her.


The impacts on the US for leaving NAFTA may mean the Trump administration goes the negotiation route, for quite a while.

Should it reach the point that the decision to leave is made, where the written notice is sent - I don't see how the impacts make any difference to the process/time line. As they say, the train has left the station at that point.



Cheers


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Is the TN status quite easy to obtain for engineers J4B?

Almost 10 years ago I worked a co-op at a company that was based in Canada but had contracts for field work in the US. I spent a lot of time reading up on visas, but came to the conclusion that as a student I didn't qualify nor need a TN or work visa to enter the US on my company's behalf. The amount of time they wanted to send me was brief (6 weeks) and the company was prepared to describe my presence in the States as "Educational/Training" (Which was true, essentially) should the question arise. I just ticked "business" on the declaration at the airport and walked on through, easy peasy.

Is all that you need for the TN a job offer as an specialized professional engineer? Is there one of those "necessity of specialized persons and unavailable US citizens" declarations? (probably not what it's called  ) Does being a resident in the states on a TN count towards any residency period required to acquire permanent resident status (green card) or citizenship?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There are specific criteria for American or Canadian citizens obtaining TN status. It's easy if you have the qualifications. You need a degree that says one of the approved things on it. "Engineering" is one approved category, and that means that your degree literally must say "Bachelor in [X] Engineering" (e.g. Electrical, Civil, etc). Computer scientists run into this problem because they go around calling themselves software engineers, but they don't have a degree from the Faculty of Engineering. You have to bring official transcripts, and I also had a notarized replica of my diploma.

The job offer also must use an appropriate title from the TN-approved list, and the job description must be compatible with that role. The whole point here is that TN is a category meant for a specific list of professional jobs, so they want to make sure that people are using it only for those jobs -- not another job that they slapped a compatible title on.

Being a US resident on TN status (which makes me a temporary visitor) is not meant to be used to pursue permanent residency. In the USA, you are not allowed to pursue a green card while on TN.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

peterk said:


> Is the TN status quite easy to obtain for engineers J4B?


I'm not an engineer. 

All I needed was two letters from previous employers saying I had done job X for the previous five years as previous experience was the fallback for not having the degrees specified. I was warned by the company supplied expert to wear a suit to look the part. Total time in Pearson Airport at Toronto, in the US section getting the TN visa was half an hour.

My colleague ignored the advice about the suit so she spent four hours before she was grudgingly given her TN visa. She wasn't pleased to have to re-book her flights.



peterk said:


> ... The amount of time they wanted to send me was brief (6 weeks) and the company was prepared to describe my presence in the States as "Educational/Training" (Which was true, essentially) should the question arise. I just ticked "business" on the declaration at the airport and walked on through, easy peasy.


When it works ... it is great. 

My parents wondered why their previous border crossings had been so smooth but then they were held up for about two hours. They were later told that because Mom said she was attending a writer's conference for a week ... she and my dad were seen as risks to stay illegally in the US. Like two retired Canadians in their sixties are going to to want to be illegals in the US when there settled, with a good pension in Canada. :rolleyes2:


In my case, the US team lead wanted me to lie and worry about getting the TN visa later. I wasn't willing to take the risk as the rules had just changed so that if the US customs official decided he *thought* I was lying, he could bar me from entering the US for five years. Where previously there was an appeal process, the latest change was to drop the appeal procedures.




peterk said:


> Is all that you need for the TN a job offer as an specialized professional engineer?


You do need the job off first but list of what qualifies is a lot longer than "professional engineer".
http://www.canadiansinusa.com/Working-in-the-US/tn-visa.html
https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-workers/tn-nafta-professionals




peterk said:


> Does being a resident in the states on a TN count towards any residency period required to acquire permanent resident status (green card) or citizenship?


I doubt it as some sites list the full name for the TN visa as "NAFTA Professional (TN) Non-Immigrant Status".

I have changed jobs so I don't have access to the experts anymore to clarify.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

And my original point is that we could do the reverse. Qualified professional Americans could come to work in Canada, and it's easy to do.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^

True ... though the qualified professional Mexicans going to the US easily may be one of the reasons that the new administration could choose to withdraw from NAFTA.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> And my original point is that we could do the reverse. Qualified professional Americans could come to work in Canada, and it's easy to do.


More chances that aliens will be coming to Canada than "Qualified professional Americans"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's not a symmetric arrangement between the three countries. Canada/US has fast tracked and simplified the TN process for the other's citizens. Mexicans have much more stringent requirements and even have to visit the embassy for a visa.

Canadian and US citizens are visa exempt.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The TN work status existed before NAFTA. It was called TC. Seems like about 99% likelihood that something like TN will continue to exist even if NAFTA is cancelled. It's mostly for the benefit of US corporations, anyway.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Eclectic12 said:


> Too bad the US consultants hired for a week that were turned back at the Canadian border didn't bother to go the TN route.
> They did have a letter and the temporary job but that didn't help at the Canadian border.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Strange; guess it wasn't done correctly. We have brought people across to Canada and I have done work in the US and all it took was a company-written letter + proof of professional qualifications. If the letter is done properly and qualifications are on the list there really shouldn't be an issue, they always grant TN visas. The one time there was a problem, it was an older American man who called the officer in the airport "young lady". She took offence and made him pay for a 3 year visa even though he only came for a few days to visit and should have been classified as a business visitor.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stranger still, the same paperwork, contract details and qualifications worked for the previous four visits so if there was a genuine problem - it would suggest that only on the fifth go round is Canada Customs looking in detail at the documentation. :rolleyes2:

I forget what the consultant said he was told but both he as well as the Canadian staff didn't see a connection they could understand.


Part of what was puzzling the consultant was not only had he been acceptable for our company, he said he'd just used similar paperwork to work for Toronto and Vancouver companies shortly before. Maybe somebody called a snitch line and got the name wrong?


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Derek Warren who is REIT "guru"  , recommended today SRT.UN


> These are very smart real estate guys. For the average investor, it has quite an attractive yield of 7.86%. *You are getting US assets that are not in primary markets, but are in areas that have voted for Mr. Trump that he has promised to give more jobs to.* Grocery anchored, with liquor stores, drugstores, good community centres.


Interesting....gonna take a look at Q reports


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Article: Facing Immigration Crackdown, Silicon Valley Rethinks Its Dreams



> BlackBerry CEO John Chen, who lives in the Bay Area, says he hopes Trump’s promise to crack down on the visa program was just bluster. “It would really hurt the country in a profound way,” says Chen, a Republican who immigrated to the U.S. from Hong Kong as a student and served on President George W. Bush’s advisory council on exports. Either way, Trump’s election is changing considerations for the next group of potential foreign hires, says Ava Benach, founding partner of Benach Collopy, an immigration law firm in Washington. “If you’re a U.S. tech company, your recruitment just got a lot harder,” she says. “Finding people who want to come to the U.S. now may be more difficult. People who have brown skin might feel pretty uncomfortable coming to the U.S. under these circumstances.”


also from the article



> Silicon Valley is still the best place in the world to work in tech, but things aren’t the same, says Can Duruk, a Turkish software engineer for Uber. He just got his green card after six years on an H-1B visa. But he’s still worried about the possibilities for immigrants in the U.S. “This country has elected someone who was more or less openly racist at points,” Duruk says, comparing Trump’s attitude and rise to the repressive Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan. “It feels like a punch in the stomach.”


And I say, let us (Canada) aggressively take this expert labour into Canada and use it to form new industries. America is going to chase off lots of skilled talent, and many people are no longer going to feel safe or comfortable living in the USA. Let's create the business ecosystems in Canada to benefit from this huge opportunity!


----------



## mark0f0 (Oct 1, 2016)

With Senator Sessions appointed, a man who has written that the H-1B visa should be abolished, there could business opportunities along a few lines:

a) Augmentation of corporate security at H-1B dependent firms in the United States. People who might be deported have a significant risk of sabotage, and they might react not very well when the news of their departure is broken to them.

b) Services relating to helping H-1B's leave in an orderly manner. 

c) Services to help those deportees resettle in Canada if they're eligible. 



> . America is going to chase off lots of skilled talent, and many people are no longer going to feel safe or comfortable living in the USA. Let's create the business ecosystems in Canada to benefit from this huge opportunity!


Large amounts of American talent is unemployed, so sending the H-1Bs "back home" will allow American talent to get back into the workforce. The American talent is often superior, but comes at a higher cost and cost conscious employers have been abusing the foreign worker visas instead of talking to the local talent. 

I personally doubt 'best and brightest' will end up being deported from/leaving America (they'll be offered O-1 or similar visas), so those who are deported from the tech sector will likely be lower grade talent. Which we already have in abundance in Canada. So I doubt there's much to gain. But certainly some companies may try and set up satellite offices in Canada.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MANY opportunities are created by the US now expelling foreigners and green card holders.

The writing is on the wall: the US does not want foreigners. First they come for the Somalis and Iranians. Next they'll come for others... that could include Indians, Chinese, whoever. All non-white foreigners are seriously threatened right now.

Again, these are opportunities here for Canada. There are now many high net worth professionals, like tech workers and *doctors*, saying to themselves: I don't think I can remain in the USA.

If Canada acts strategically, we can attract these doctors into Canada. The country needs doctors. They will bring millions of $ of net worth with them, too. We can also draw in the entrepreneurs.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

This would be a good idea if Canada can take advantage of this and bring in high net worth professionals.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

james4beach said:


> MANY opportunities are created by the US now expelling foreigners and green card holders.
> 
> The writing is on the wall: the US does not want foreigners. First they come for the Somalis and Iranians. Next they'll come for others... that could include Indians, Chinese, whoever. All non-white foreigners are seriously threatened right now.
> 
> ...


I like the "we" part. Do I take it you are in Canada? Or are you still in racist Amerikkka that is been emptied of doctors just so that you can get an inside view of how terrible it is?


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

> The writing is on the wall: the US does not want foreigners. First they come for the Somalis and Iranians. Next they'll come for others... that could include Indians, Chinese, whoever. All non-white foreigners are seriously threatened right now.


And there are no strings attached right? The foreigners will never dominate the native Canadians and treat us like second class citizens. They have our best interests at heart never their own. 

These foreigners will never be like the Asian carp.
http://www.invadingspecies.com/invaders/fish/asian-carp/



> Asian carps were brought from Asia to North America in the 1960s and 70s. Since then they have migrated north through U.S. waterways towards the Great lakes. Preventing Asian carps from spreading into the Great Lakes is the best way to prevent harm to Ontario’s native fish species.
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...


Look at the housing market in Vancouver. Native Canadians are being priced out of the market. How 
about the pay for play meetings Trudeau had with Chinese millionaires. There is no danger of political influence ,is there?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Foreigners like "Asian carp"? That's a cool metaphor. Nicely modernized from a "horde of rats" and "yupping dogs", as used in Mein Kampf. 

"Native Canadians are being priced out"? So sweet of wraphter to express this concern for the First Nations.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> MANY opportunities are created by the US now expelling foreigners and green card holders.
> 
> The writing is on the wall: the US does not want foreigners. First they come for the Somalis and Iranians. Next they'll come for others... that could include Indians, Chinese, whoever. All non-white foreigners are seriously threatened right now.
> 
> ...




jas4 you have a good point that canada could benefit from high-talent-high-tech foreigners who are working in the US - specifically those with H1B visas - who are either outright harmed or else they feel threatened by donald trump's new executive order.

powerful voices have taken up your theme. The Globe & Mail says that canadian tech could benefit from donald trump's anti-immigrant sweep.

"Canadian technology executives are making plans to capitalize on U.S. President Donald Trump’s immigration orders, using the new president’s crackdown to help their efforts to recruit skilled workers from overseas," writes veteran globe business reporter Sean Silcoff.

silcoff cites a vancouver software developer in hiring mode who views trump's actions as "an incredible opportunity."

"It’s a chance to welcome incredibly talented engineers who might not have otherwise considered roles in Canada," says the former microsoft executive, who has 22 employees & wants to hire more at a highly-trained level.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...tech-industry-say-executives/article33818200/



former conservative canadian prime minister Kim Campbell tweets the same theme. Canada needs to seize the opportunity. Ottawa should jump on it, should fast-line the H-1Bs, should offer subventions or tax relief to canadian companies that hire them.

https://twitter.com/AKimCampbell/status/825435329775558656



PS you saw how google CEO Sundar Pichai is worried about getting his 100 H-1Bs who are outside the US right now, either working or vacationing, back home?


.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

RBC replaces Canadian staff with foreign workers

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...canadian-staff-with-foreign-workers-1.1315008



> Dozens of employees at Canada’s largest bank are losing their jobs to temporary foreign workers, who are in Canada to take over the work of their department.
> 
> "They are being brought in from India, and I am wondering how they got work visas," said Dave Moreau, one of the employees affected by the move. "The new people are in our offices and we are training them to do our jobs. That adds insult to injury."
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Four year old story, recounting the policy of the previous Conservative government.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wraphter said:


> RBC replaces Canadian staff with foreign workers
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...canadian-staff-with-foreign-workers-1.1315008




as already pointed out, this is an old story that dates back to harper government. In addition RBC was quick to correct its hiring procedures IIRC.

there is a big difference in the level of education/expertise. The RBC examples were low-to-mid-level IT. Most of the H-1Bs now working in the US have more advanced degrees & capabilities. They are top-level IT, often filling critical positions in US industry, which could be handicapped without them.

this is the reason that google CEO Sundar Pichai was so concerned about getting his 100 valuable employees who were working or vacationing abroad, back home ASAP.

.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

here's why the US increasingly needs to import top foreign brains to work high-level positions in IT. Evidently the US doesn't have enough home-grown candidates, especially when the needs of the defence & intelligence industries are taken into consideration.

in this video, CCNY theoretical physicist Michio Kaku says the US failed long ago at higher education in the critical sciences, therefore has to import key personnel with advanced degrees.

an immigration policy refusing entry to top computer scientists from iran, iraq & other muslim countries will harm american industry & ultimately will harm american business, Kaku says.
.








.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

Interesting video hp. The American scientific establishment would collapse without the H1-b visa system bringing in foreign geniuses.
The scientist clearly blames the American educational system. So how to improve the American educational system? He doesn't say.
For sure not by continuing the present system of hiring talent for jobs the natives can't do themselves. The deficiencies of the American educational system is the problem. The educational system is a reflection of the society it serves.
There are deep flaws in the Canadian and American lifestyle which make it uncompetitive.

Why can't we grow our own geniuses instead of being dependent on foreigners? It is not a good thing to be dependent on others hp.

Doesn't all these foreign geniuses create a feeling of inferiority in the natives(us)?


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Canada and american lifestyles have been good. People are at there best when they are struggling. Many youth in other countries get TOLD what they are going to school for.

The problem Canada faces compared to the US is the pay scale. Many canadians go to the states because the pay can be so much greater.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> here's why the US increasingly needs to import top foreign brains to work high-level positions in IT. Evidently the US doesn't have enough home-grown candidates, especially when the needs of the defence & intelligence industries are taken into consideration.
> 
> in this video, CCNY theoretical physicist Michio Kaku says the US failed long ago at higher education in the critical sciences, therefore has to import key personnel with advanced degrees.
> 
> ...


Yeah-every Muslim immigrant is a genius scientist-that is why they have huge NO GO areas in France and Le Pen is on the rise. Jeez.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

30seconds said:


> Canada and american lifestyles have been good. People are at there best when they are struggling. Many youth in other countries get TOLD what they are going to school for.
> 
> The problem Canada faces compared to the US is the pay scale. Many canadians go to the states because the pay can be so much greater.



that was yesteryear

when a high level post doc tech worker & his family cannot leave the US because they won't be allowed to return, working in a benign neighbour country like canada - a country with same language but far more humanistic culture - appeals. Even if it means a slight cut in pay.

.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

The issue of attracting either disgruntled American, or foreign talent from the US to Canada is.... how long will they stay?

A business goes through all the trouble of setting up shop, attracting investors, bringing in foreign workers, etc etc.. Four years ( maybe eight ? ) later, the Americans elect a different administration that is less xenophobic, and all the talent leaves Canada to go back to the States.


----------

